# PS5



## 420burn420 (Nov 5, 2020)

So it's suppose to be released on nov 12. I missed out on the pre-order. I'm thinking about logging in to account @ 11:40 day before and keep refreshing every 5 mins until it's available. What are you guys thinking that want a Ps5.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

I'd like one but it just isn't feasible for me since I just got a PS4 to play FF7 Remake.

I know I'll eventually have to get a PS5 to play the rest of the FF7 Remake when it gets released but it's not a high priority.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 11, 2020)

I never got a new console during the launch but always waited a couple of months and I think am gonna do the same with PS5. The first big exclusive games (Ratchet and Clank, Horizon 2...) are not coming out until next year anyway. Am really looking forward to it though, the new controller looks awesome. Just a bit worried about the size of SSD as only 670GB is available for games and considering that for example new Call Of Duty is gonna take 130GB on day one... well, that doesn't look good.

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 11, 2020)

I'll wait until they get all the bugs out of the first two runs of it... Already hearing about storage issues and overheating problems... I'll replace my ps4 before I buy a PS5... But that's just me...


----------



## 420burn420 (Nov 12, 2020)

I totally oversighted the bugs but good point. With the current model it seems like the first bulky ps4 they released. They more than likely will release a ps5 pro model. I can't wait for horizon 2 that game looks awesome, I really enjoyed the first one. If anyone is interested Walmart is doing staged roll outs, The first one is today @ 12 pm est.








Sony PlayStation 5 Gaming Console - Walmart.com


Arrives by Sun, Dec 4 Buy Sony PlayStation 5 Gaming Console at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Roshambizzle (Nov 23, 2020)

PC gaming>console by miles and always will. Specially for games that require wide FOV like FPS games. All you get on consoles is watered down graphics and performance.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

PC IS KING!!!


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 24, 2020)

pc+consoles is the way to true enlightenment and satisfaction
there will always be a few gems that never get ported between them, and there will always be friends to play with that are only on one or the other


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 24, 2020)

Just thought this was funny as hell. 









Lol: If Ps4 Could Speak After Being Replaced By The Ps5! (Skit)


If Ps4 could speak after being replaced by the Ps5. Credit: @KenStarrrz Posted By DMitchell



worldstar.com


----------



## 420burn420 (Dec 2, 2020)

I started with pc games for fps you get better precision. I use to play cod people thought I was cheating.


----------



## Roshambizzle (Dec 2, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> I stated with pc games for fps you get better precision. I use to play cod people thought I was cheating.


Yeah unless they playing with mouse and keyboard on console which most wont be you are at a major handicap in FPS.


----------



## xox (Jan 25, 2021)

im super stoked for ps5, however im still playing with my modded ps4 i have over 1600 titles in my current library. i will buy the ps5 sony now has a bug bounty program where people get paid for disclosing kernel exploits and webkit exploits. i found it very amusing that sony did not include a web browser on the ps5 saying its not needed on a console anymore in actuality there so afraid of people being able to play backups on the ps5 they opted to not include a web browser. similar approach to when the ps4 was initially released the ps4 did not initially include support for external hard drives because they again were afraid of people playing backups off an external drive like on the ps3. sonys bug bounty program will back fire i think due to more exploits being found for money and then later being disclosed after being patched.


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 12, 2021)

I initially said screw a preorder they'll be plenty. Now I have one for retail nearly 3 months after release, I will never say that again! The skinny? No bugs, no bricking, flawlessly fast! Excellent 4K UHD disc playback. Not worth a penny over MSRP though.


----------

